# Any late season squirrel hunters?



## Specktur (Jun 10, 2009)

I have never hunted this late, but yesterday was 61 degrees with very light wind and thin clouds so I gave it a try. In four hours I saw about four squirrels (assuming i saw the same ones several times) running on the ground from tree to tree and across the harvested bean field between a steep tree-lined bank and a stream. Took a shot at some active ones out of my range, but it seemed like as I moved closer to them, the further away they got. The one I shot had moved quite close to me; maybe he was less concerned about my presence, having a little more cover between us. I have switched from a shotgun to a rifle now that the leaves are off. May give it another try this weekend if the weather is similar.


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

they drive me nuts bow hunting for deer at my place.....there are so many (many limits could be had) that when the leaves are dry it is hard to know whether it's deer or squirrel till you see them ....haven't been hunted for over 30 years on my place..... past owner and now me....hoping the granddaughter will want to start


----------



## T-180 (Oct 18, 2005)

I get out a few times each year in the cold. I like it as well or better than early season as there's nobody around and squirrels are extremely active foraging for food. Now that the rut is winding down, I'll get out for a few, then hit then again after gun season. The population is off the charts around us, so might as well put several in the freezer.


----------



## FISNFOOL (May 12, 2009)

I hunt till the end of the season. They are very active in cold weather.


----------



## icingdeath (Jun 2, 2010)

nice hour out yesterday.just need snow!!


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

I was going to go today before the weather changes but ran out of time , so got a pic of a black the dogs treed in the yard, didn ,t have heart to get the nitro out and pop him , I can get him another time when neighbors aren,t out..

















Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Bwana J (Sep 12, 2010)

icingdeath said:


> nice hour out yesterday.just need snow!!


Nice tree rats Ice. Like the rifle, if I laid mine beside yours you'd have to look real hard to tell any difference between them. I saw more squirrels during this deer season than I've ever seen before.


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2 (Mar 5, 2011)

Was out this weekend, saw about 4 squirrels during my outing, shot 2 but lost them due to bad patterning yhanks to the improved cylinder choke on my A500R. Going out next time with the mod choke winchester m120.


----------



## icingdeath (Jun 2, 2010)

so would our rats too Bwana!!!lol!!!only using a .22 from now on.little meat damage and long shots!!


----------



## chadwimc (Jun 27, 2007)

I was out this morning with my new, bestest hunting buddy. My great nephew...
Saw a few. Shot one that ran into a hole in the tree.


----------



## canoe carp killer (Apr 2, 2014)

chadwimc said:


> I was out this morning with my new, bestest hunting buddy. My great nephew...
> 
> Saw a few. Shot one that ran into a hole in the tree.



Very cool!! Only question is why is his face blocked out? I was gonna send u a pm and then saw your location u added is earth lol. I'm paranoid, but I guess I'm doing pretty well!!



Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2 (Mar 5, 2011)

icingdeath said:


> so would our rats too Bwana!!!lol!!!only using a .22 from now on.little meat damage and long shots!!


Meat damage doesnt happen if you take shots at the right distance amd as I learned, with the right choke. Too much at too close and that squirrel is gonna get chewed up. Too little choke at too long and it survives.


----------



## chadwimc (Jun 27, 2007)

canoe carp killer said:


> Very cool!! Only question is why is his face blocked out? I was gonna send u a pm and then saw your location u added is earth lol. I'm paranoid, but I guess I'm doing pretty well!!
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


His face is blocked cuz' he's not my kid...

"Earth" *IS* my location. Where are you?...


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

They were chasing each other around looking for love yesterday.


----------



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

I get out as often as I can all season long. As soon as the cold snap ends, I'll be out there again.


----------



## fishguy 888 (Aug 8, 2012)

I've hunted 3 times in the last week. I still have yet to shoot one. I've hunted the late morning, mid afternoon and early evening. I have been sitting and a little bit of walking around. I hunted today from 10:45-12. I thought they would be active because of the recent cold snap. I didn't even see anything but I heard a few. What am I doing wrong?


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

too late, I see the most activity early morning and late afternoon....but they do come out for an afternoon snack , both my place and sister-in laws are over run with them ....a friend counted 7 playing around the cabin....I know there are many limits up in the woods, and that is just the part I am in deer watching (hunting)....heck some days a limit at the feeder , when the one dominant one, lets others partake
If I start hunting them, it will be with a 22 pistol to give them a chance


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2 (Mar 5, 2011)

I havent been out since last weekend, I just ordered a full choke for my 12 gauge as I determined the shots I tend to take are farther than what im confident my mod or improved cylinder can do. I hope that the weather warms up and the snow melts, I dislike snow for walking.


----------



## DLarrick (May 31, 2011)

i was out sunday the 10th and managed two reds and a rabbit. came up on my first sit and jumped a rabbit, watched him run about 25 yards out and stop. popped him right there with the .22. saw one more red and a grey that i couldnt get a shot at. still a nice morning in the woods.


----------



## chadwimc (Jun 27, 2007)

I got 4 Monday morning, shot at 5. I couldn't find one, tho...


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2 (Mar 5, 2011)

Full choke arrived today, good considering I ordered sunday night. I fit it to my A500R and its perfect. The snow didnt melt like it wanted it to, so now I have to hunt in it. Yaay walking through snow -_-
Anyway, tomorrow doesnt look like very friendly winds, so saturday Seems good.


----------



## fishguy 888 (Aug 8, 2012)

Got a red squirrel and a fox squirrel yesterday. Shot the red jimmy about 20 yards away. I had to shoot the fox squirrel 4 times with a full choke. There were 3 of them in a tree chasing each other around. I shot the male. The first shot hit him but he didn't drop. I went to the tree that they were in and found some blood. I looked for him for 10 or 15 minutes before I found him way up at the top of the tree. I shot twice and he didn't fall. The fourth shot I went back 5 yards and laid on my back to shoot the shot hot him and he fell. I finally got one after 7 tries.


----------



## T-180 (Oct 18, 2005)

jonny & fishguy, what ammo are you guys using & have you patterned your guns ?? 12 gauge should bring them down pretty handily within reasonable range.
The most activity I've been seeing is between 8 & 9:30 or so. Had 7 at one time around me in the ground blind the other day ......... should take my .22 & sit there some time.


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2 (Mar 5, 2011)

fishguy 888 said:


> Got a red squirrel and a fox squirrel yesterday. Shot the red jimmy about 20 yards away. I had to shoot the fox squirrel 4 times with a full choke. There were 3 of them in a tree chasing each other around. I shot the male. The first shot hit him but he didn't drop. I went to the tree that they were in and found some blood. I looked for him for 10 or 15 minutes before I found him way up at the top of the tree. I shot twice and he didn't fall. The fourth shot I went back 5 yards and laid on my back to shoot the shot hot him and he fell. I finally got one after 7 tries.


Yeesh, how much shot did you have to pick out of him? 
I just got my choke and havent patterned the gun. Probably need to. I use 1 oz remington game loads. Id use the box of #7 1/2 i got but i have found that #7 1/2 is a 2 hit kill. And comparing sizes, the pellets in #6 are so much bigger.


----------



## T-180 (Oct 18, 2005)

7 1/2's are mainly for birds and the "game loads" aren't exactly the hottest thing out there. I wouldn't use anything less than 6's & prefer 5's when/if I use a shotgun as squirrels, especially late season, are tough little critters. Part of the reason I got away from shotguns is the higher possibilty of wounding something instead of killing it. Put up a piece of cardboard or paper at different ranges & see how that gun patterns with your ammo & it will help you a lot ; don't assume the center of the pattern is exactly where you aim. If you are using that full choke & get a close range shot , aim somewhat in front of the animals nose to keep the densest pattern on it's head & save tha meat. A little trial & error & knowing your range/pattern make it pretty instinctive.
Good luck jonny & go get 'em this weekend !!


----------



## fishguy 888 (Aug 8, 2012)

Johnny I didn't get to much shot in him Surprisingly. I use a 20 gauge high brass 5 shot and low brass 6 shot.


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2 (Mar 5, 2011)

fishguy 888 said:


> Johnny I didn't get to much shot in him Surprisingly. I use a 20 gauge high brass 5 shot and low brass 6 shot.


Oh, that must mean that not much of the shot even hit from either shell. Check your pattern, could be something wrong with the choke or barrel.


----------



## T-180 (Oct 18, 2005)

Hey jonny, long way away, but if you're ever headed down this way, I'll put you on more squirrels than you can imagine in one day. My boys are out of the house now & the woods doesn't get thinned out enough most years.


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2 (Mar 5, 2011)

T-180 said:


> Hey jonny, long way away, but if you're ever headed down this way, I'll put you on more squirrels than you can imagine in one day. My boys are out of the house so the woods doesn't get thinned out enough most years.


Thanks for the offer! Im not quite sure where you are, but if I can, ill try to take you up on it.

no squirrels today, but at the end, I found a nice spot that had starlings AND doves flying over. When I realized that, I plugged my gun and used the box of #7 1/2 shot i had. I figured that if I missed, I wouldnt have another chance anyway. I shot at quite a few, but then i had a small group of starlings headed towards me, and i aimed at the one on the left. Pulled the trigger expecting to miss and was quite surprised when the bird i was aiming at folded and fell in front of me! Pretty good considering I didnt have my improved cylinder in and I had my full in. About 15 shells later, I was running low and it was getting a bit dark. I spotted another group of starlings and had eyes on one. It flew In for a landing and I blasted it. Problem was, it was in very thick cover. I made a mental note about a felled tree and then I went in and spent 10 minutes looking. During that time, mom called and complained about me shooting a starling and then went on about how it was getting dark and I needed to be out. I had a gut feeling to check another area and barely spotted it. Then I crawled out of there, and by the time I got back, I was soaked in sweat and out of breath. But I think it was worth the trouble. I think I have found the perfect spot to wing shoot!


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

Good job on those starlings, good wing shooting practice. Is dove season still open? Also don,t forget on the dove hunting you have to have the HIP certification on your license also it covers waterfowl hunting. Which I see the federal duck stamp was increased for next season. 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

Got out for a Couple hours today in Clermont county, Most were cutting walnuts. Squirrels, Gravey and BIscuits for Dinner &#128523;. Also wanted the tails for fly-tying. Probably my last squirrel trip of the season------ I want a few rabbits for Dinner also. 
Good Luck and Good Hunting


----------

